# Problem mit LOGO



## mapavo (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon bei 2 Logos mit Transistorausgängen (6ED1052-2CC01-0BA6) folgendes Problem:
direkt nach dem Anlegen der Versorgungsspannung haben die Ausgänge Q1 u. Q2. Gleichzeitig Kurz durchgschaltet.

Hat jemand so etwas auch schon mal beobachtet ?
Das Logo braucht ja ein paar sekunden bis es hochgelaufen ist, in dieser Zeit dürfen ja keine Ausgänge gesetzt werden.

Gruß mapavo


----------



## Uwe Schröder (25 Mai 2011)

*Frage?*

Hallo!

Ist in der Logo ein Programm?

Könnte doch auch ein Programmfehler sein?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mapavo (26 Mai 2011)

Ja in der Logo ist ein Programm.
Von dieser Steuerung haben wir 10 Stück gebaut und bei 2 Steuerungen trat bisher das Problem auf.
Das passiert aber direkt nach anlegen der Versorgungsspannung, da wird das Programm doch noch gar nicht bearbeitet oder ?

Gruß mapavo


----------



## Uwe Schröder (26 Mai 2011)

*Nur so eine Fehlermöglichkeit!*

Hallo!

Ab wann das Programm abgearbeitet wird lässt sich meist nicht so genau ermitteln.

Ich dachte da mehr an Eingänge die auf "Null" abgefragt werden!
Da ist z.B. ein Initiator angeschlossen.
Der muß ja Intern auch erst "hochlaufen" und bringt am anfang ein "Nullsignal" ( oder sowas ähnliches)
Also kein direkter Programmfehler!

Vorschlag:
1. Programm aus den betroffen LOGO löschen(vorher natürlich sichern)
2. LOGO wieder einschalten und Ausgänge kontrollieren
3. Wenn LOGO Ausgänge immer noch durchschalten-> LOGO defekt
4. Wenn LOGO Ausgänge nicht mehr durchschalten -> Programm anschauen nach dem oben Angesprochen Thema 

mal Probieren und wieder melden

Gruß Uwe


----------



## PN/DP (26 Mai 2011)

6ED1052-2CC01-0BA6 = LOGO! 24Co, Logikmodul ohne Display

Ein Blick in das zugehörige LOGO!-Gerätehandbuch (04/2011) Kapitel *A.4 Technische Daten: LOGO! 24...* Seite 336 verrät:


> 1) Beim Einschalten der 24/24o, LOGO! 24C/24Co, LOGO! DM8 24 oder LOGO! DM16 24 wird das
> Signal 1 ca. 50 μs lang an die Digitalausgänge gesendet. Dies müssen Sie berücksichtigen, vor
> allem, wenn Sie mit Geräten arbeiten, die auf kurze Impulse reagieren.



Harald


----------



## bimbo (27 Mai 2011)

Das ist ja EASY! Muß der Endverbraucher nur wissen, sonst ist er selbst schuld! 


:TOOL:


----------



## mapavo (30 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten,

ich denke 50µs sind  etwas zu kurz um einen Schütz anziehen zu lassen.
Das komische ist bei dem Gerät wo ich den Fehler gesucht habe ist er 2-3 mal hintereinander aufgetreten, dann hat es funktioniert bis ich das Gerät ein paar minuten ausgschaltet hatte.
Naja die 2 Logos hat mir der Großhändler erst mal getauscht.
Und bei der nächsten Serie nehme ich mal vorsichtshalber Relaisausgänge.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Uwe Schröder (31 Mai 2011)

*Entschuldigung*

Hallo!

Na das ist ja ein "Dicker Hund"!

Auf sowas wäre ich nicht gekommen.

Gerade Transistorausgänge hätte ich bevorzugt.
Ein Relais geht auch irgendwann mal kaputt.

Mit was man sich als Endkunde alles so Umherärgern muss......

mfg Uwe


----------



## Leitmayr (10 Juni 2011)

*relais*

hallo,
ich ha auch ne logo (0ba1)und da ziehen die relais ausgänge am anfang auch immer ganzganzganzkurz an fallen dan aber wieder ab.
als das liegt nicht an den transistoren sondern an der logo selbst
(vielleicht tritt der fehler bei den neueren generationen nicht mehr auf keine ahnung.)
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## fischer08 (22 Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, dass die Alten Modelle eine sehr hohen Anlassstrom brauchen um hochzufahren. Dadurch baut sich ein Magnetfeld auf und Magnetisiert die Logo im Inneren. Folglich werden alle ausgänge für einen kurzen Zeitraum geschlossen.

So meine logischste Theorie


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2011)

fischer08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Alten Modelle eine sehr hohen Anlassstrom brauchen um hochzufahren. Dadurch baut sich ein Magnetfeld auf und Magnetisiert die Logo im Inneren. Folglich werden alle ausgänge für einen kurzen Zeitraum geschlossen.
> 
> So meine logischste Theorie



Das liegt doch an den Sonnenwinden...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2011)

fischer08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Alten Modelle eine sehr hohen Anlassstrom brauchen um hochzufahren. Dadurch baut sich ein Magnetfeld auf und Magnetisiert die Logo im Inneren. Folglich werden alle ausgänge für einen kurzen Zeitraum geschlossen.
> 
> So meine logischste Theorie



Da sollte man mal einen Wünschelrutengänger befragen.
Oder Einfach mal statt dem Anlassstrom mal versuchen die logo zu erhitzen, und mit den Anlassfarben Arbeiten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass nach einer solchen Behandlung keine Ausgänge mehr eingeschaltet werden!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlassen

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (22 Juni 2011)

ist ja klar, beim Anlassen tritt der Rauch aus und dann funkioniert die Elektronik nicht mehr *ACK*


----------



## mariob (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


> Ich glaube, dass die Alten Modelle eine sehr hohen Anlassstrom brauchen um hochzufahren. Dadurch baut sich ein Magnetfeld auf und Magnetisiert die Logo im Inneren. Folglich werden alle ausgänge für einen kurzen Zeitraum geschlossen.
> 
> So meine logischste Theorie



:sm14: 


BtW, kann man zur Anlassstrombegrenzung einen Sanftstarter einsetzen oder muß man zwingend Stern Dreieck verwenden?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Leitmayr (26 Juni 2011)

BtW, kann man zur Anlassstrombegrenzung einen Sanftstarter einsetzen oder muß man zwingend Stern Dreieck verwenden?
#zitat# 
DER war ned guard
#zitatende#
von einem userer chemiellehrer


----------

